# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Graphing 2 different workbooks into 1 graph

## excelseminewbie

Hello all.

I am interested in getting help on graphing wrt to having 2 different workbooks into 1 graph.

Things that are important to understand:

1) Data contents are different in the sense that from the 1st workbook data is a single column while data from the 2nd workbook is 3 columns.
2) Need to use the MAX() for both workbooks and then use the absolute max from either the 1st or 2nd workbook in graph
3) Data also contains time information from the original file which is from an instrument that I use.  *Time info is not needed for the final result*
4) Data is separate due to the time info.  1st workbook contains data ie. from 12:00 am to 9:30 am, while the 2nd workbook contains data beginning 9:40 am to 11:59 pm

Data from the instrument is a total of 1440 rows (full 24 hour period on 1 minute increments).  The data time is in 24 hour clock.

Need max data for data in the following manner, and this is where I need help because of the split from 1 column to 3 column in the middle section,  time break from 12:00 am to 6:59 am: total 420 rows, time break 7:00 am to 10:59 pm: total 960 rows and the last is 11:00 pm to 11:59 pm: total 60 rows.

The issue won't be bad for the first time break and the last time breaks.  But the middle time break is where my issue will be.

The final output from the MAX() is a single result which will be graphed.

I know how to get the data from a workbook so that is not the problem, and using the new workbook there after this issue will not be a problem for me.  Just the combination I have never done before.

Any help would be helpful.

Thanks to all.

----------

